# Kugelfisch



## Blixa

Hallo!!

ich habe ein Problem mit diesem Satz, habe ich ihn richtig verstanden?

"Du musst jetzt gar nicht den Kugelfisch machen, aufblasen hilft nix  ;-)  "

Ich glaube, es ist Umgangssprache und vielleicht bedeutet es "Tampoco te la creas tanto, inflarse no ayuda para nada ;-) " 

Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe!
Blixa


----------



## uress

No hagas como el Kugelfisch (como se llama en espanol? pez globo?), inflarse no (te) ayuda para nada. = Gib nicht so an! No seas fanfarron/bravucon!


----------



## Blixa

Si, es pez Globo! pero me sonaba raro 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

Tengo unas pocas sugerencias más:

*den Kugelfisch machen *
*Einen auf dicke Hose machen (prahlen. angeben) *
*eine große Schau abziehen (angeben) *
*sich aufspielen als*
hacer el paripé
dárselas de ser alguien
hacer alarde de
dárselas de importante

*sich aufblasen *
soplarse
ponerse moños

Saludos


----------



## Blixa

Tonerl said:


> Tengo unas pocas sugerencias más:
> 
> *den Kugelfisch machen *
> *Einen auf dicke Hose machen (prahlen. angeben) *
> *eine große Schau abziehen (angeben) *
> *sich aufspielen als*
> hacer el paripé
> dárselas de ser alguien
> hacer alarde de
> dárselas de importante
> 
> *sich aufblasen *
> soplarse
> ponerse moños
> 
> Saludos




Claro, esto suena aun mejor "Tampoco te las de importante". Esa es la primera parte, aber der zweite Statz denn? es ist wie "inflarte (el ego) no ayuda"?? 

Danke!


----------



## Tonerl

Blixa said:


> aber der zweite Statz denn? es ist wie "inflarte (el ego) no ayuda"??



*inflarse de (hincharse/hartarse de comida)*
sich aufblähen mit
sich vollstopfen mit

*soplarse*
sich aufblasen
angeben
prahlen
*
Du musst jetzt gar nicht einen auf dicke Hose machen/eine Schau abziehen, (denn) sich aufblasen hilft nix*
Tampoco te la creas tanto, (porque) soplarse no ayuda para nada

¿ Qué te parece ?


----------



## Blixa

Tonerl said:


> *inflarse de (hincharse/hartarse de comida)*
> sich aufblähen mit
> sich vollstopfen mit
> 
> *soplarse*
> sich aufblasen
> angeben
> prahlen
> *
> Du musst jetzt gar nicht einen auf dicke Hose machen/eine Schau abziehen, (denn) sich aufblasen hilft nix*
> Tampoco te la creas tanto, (porque) soplarse no ayuda para nada
> 
> ¿ Qué te parece ?



soplarse me hace ruido, porque soplarse para mi es coml "aguantar", pero entiendo el punto, inflarse, porque al final, era un chiste 

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## osa_menor

Das Problem mit diesem Satz ist, dass er ein Wortspiel (juego de palabras)  enthält. Es funktioniert im Deutschen deshalb, weil "aufblasen" zwei Bedeutungen hat. Erstens "Luft in etwas hineinblasen" (wie man einen Luftballon oder ein Schwimmtier für Kinder am Strand) mit Luft füllt, indem man mit dem Mund Luft hinein pustet. Kugelfische "blasen sich auf" (nicht mit Luft sondern mit Wasser) um größer und gefählicher zu erscheinen, wenn Gefahr droht.
Zweitens hat es die Bedeutung "sich wichtig tun", "überheblich sein" - reflexiv gebraucht.
Der Satz spielt hier mit dem Doppelsinn des Verbs.


----------



## Blixa

osa_menor said:


> Das Problem mit diesem Satz ist, dass er ein Wortspiel (juego de palabras)  enthält. Es funktioniert im Deutschen deshalb, weil "aufblasen" zwei Bedeutungen hat. Erstens "Luft in etwas hineinblasen" (wie man einen Luftballon oder ein Schwimmtier für Kinder am Strand) mit Luft füllt, indem man mit dem Mund Luft hinein pustet. Kugelfische "blasen sich auf" (nicht mit Luft sondern mit Wasser) um größer und gefählicher zu erscheinen, wenn Gefahr droht.
> Zweitens hat es die Bedeutung "sich wichtig tun", "überheblich sein" - reflexiv gebraucht.
> Der Satz spielt hier mit dem Doppelsinn des Verbs.




ja, aus diesem Grund hat es mir "soplarse" komisch geklungen, und am Anfang habe ich gedacht, dass es mit "das Ego" zu tun hat  und es ist richtig "überheblich sein"

Vielen Dank für die Eklärung!


----------

